# Problème de batterie d'un AirPod



## Leo35 (17 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment acheté des AirPods 2eme génération, mais depuis que j'ai commencé à les utiliser, le airpod gauche a un souci d'autonomie. La batterie ne tiens pas plus de 1h45. Je l'ai ai renvoyés en centre apple pour les faire réparer, mais apparemment ils n'ont pas étés en mesure de traiter la demande de réparation.
Est ce que quelqu'un saurait d'où viens le problème? Et comment je pourrais y remédier?
(À noter que j'utilise mes AirPods avec un Xiaomi redmi note 9)
Merci d'avance.


----------

